# My Story & Why i'm on BNB!



## AndysGirl09

Hey Ladies:wave:

I'm Chrissy, 19 and i'm here to explain my story...


In July 08 I met my ex fiance Jasper at a party my roomate was having. I had always had a thing for Asian guys and I had been instantly attracted to him. His personality was so funny and he seemed to be the life of the party. He was orginaly from IL and was in my area for business. In the 3 weeks he stayed i'd spent every day with him learning things about each other. We fell pretty fast My famly loved him as hes family seemed to like me as well...

4 months later we moved into my parents house after our apartment fell through. We where both working and I was planning to go to school. He had a stressful job so I thought when his attitude starting to change, He had a bit of a temper but I never thought he'd start to take it out on me. He started to be little me,his jealousy had set in long before but started to get worse each day. I was so blind to thinking he was the person I met the charming one not this mean someone.

2 months after moving in I found out I was pregnant we sort of knew before hand and when I told him he wanted an abortion-out of the question- so then when the doctor confirmed it he was oddly excited as I was the one crying. I was excited but worried, worried about our living situation and his mood swings. Then, I thought maybe this baby would change things.

Things where good for awhile and then after new years it started up again. I was put on bed rest because I had a bruise on my uterus and low progesterone but mostly I was to not lift because the bruise or do much of anything. But I was the one doing laundry, constantly cleaning up after him a grown adult! I would try to bring this up and he threatend to hit me. He started staying up playing video games, and then laving and staying over at his friends place. I thought to myself am I such a horrible person that he didnt even want to ,lay next to me the mother of his child? All I did was love him...

My Mother was convinced he was cheating and both my parents begged me to leave him but I couldn't bare the thought of my baby growing up without their father.

The spotting started Jan 07 2009 I called the OB on call and he told me just stay in bed the next 3 days and if it continues to come in. The next day it had gotten worse and I knew something was wrong I begged Jasper to go to the ER with me and my mom I finally got him to go with.

Soon as they put me in the room a student doctor walks and goes "so is the baby still in there" are you kidding? My mother was pissed and all I wanted to do was strangle him. Then I find out my OB never tested me for the RH factor so they drew my blood. Then came the u/s my mom had left to go to work and Jasper left to face this alone or should I say just me? He told me I ruined his night. 

The U/s tech was taking an awlful long time to say anything so I asked "is everything okay?" and she told me she couldnt find a heartbeat.....
I was 14wks pregnant and had a missed miscarriage. They gave me the Rho-gam shot and told to follow up with my OB. I switched OB's to a nice and caring one. It finally hit me the night before my D&C Jasper left me home again to be with his friends while I grieved the loss of our child who was dead inside of me. how could I not have known my baby died 2 weeks before in me? Why me? Why my baby? They didnt deserve to die they never even had a chance to breathe the same air as me I was so excited to being a mother and it was ripped away. I cried the hole night knowing that in the morning it would all be gone as if I was never pregnant and they never where conceived

I wanted it to be a bad dream I wanted to wake up and still be pregnant and still feel hole and Jasper be caring and loving but I never woke up because this was reality. When I woke up after the D&C a Niurse was there and I started to cry I told her my baby was gone but she sweetly gave me a hug a told me that it was all okay and they would have a spiecal place in my heart and she kissed my forehead , I never got that nurses name but someday i'll have to thank her for her kind heart.

I named my baby Isabella Renee (renee after her God Mom my best friend Olivia) I released a balloon and a note out at my aunt and uncles for her.

Jasper promised to try again in six months if I was ready,He never lived up to that promise because he is a liar. I found out 2 weeks after losing bella he was cheating on me through out my pregnancy with a girl while living here and i'm sure he had with others too. I kicked him out after finding out and he lied to everyone making himself look better because he knew he did wrong. He told his parents I got an abortion and that he was moving in with buddies. No he was living under my familys home mooching off of us and lying. 

He never owned his own house, it was his parents. The music he claimed to be his was that of Stephen Speaks. He never loved me or Isabella I was just a stepping stone along with my family. After all he put me through apart of me still loved him and felt sad for him because I knew he has problems. That girl and him hurt me pretty badly and I know she knew about me and she continued to stay...I feel bad for her.

It took me almost a year to get over him, even after I had met my wonderful sweet other half Andrew. But the difference between Andrew and Jasper is Andrew is caring, a heart of gold and paitent and has never lied to me about a single thing. He tells me i'm beautiful on a daily basis and holds me when I cry. He understood every emotion I went through and he still loves me without a doubt in his mind as I do him. I thank God everyday for him coming into my life because just when I had given up my Angel came in and held me up. God has played a huge role in this himself, He is the maker of all miricales. All that had happened did for a reason, God knew Isabella shouldn't grow up without her father because he knew what type of person Jasper is God needed her to help guide me through life. I will never regret not seeing her face or holding her because I will have that chance someday and she has taught me the greatest lesson in life and love.

I love her enough to let her go and I know shes here in my heart and that she always stay.

Andrew and I are so in love, and are plannin to get married next year and I couldn't be more happier. He is my soul mate and he has defiantly helped in putting that smile on my heart.I'm going to school for Nursing and he's in the Army. I guess i'm here for support and to mete ladies like me and ttc. 


*Sorry this was soo long but it really helped writing it out*
<3Chrissy

FEEL FREE TO AdD ME AS A FRIEND ON HERE:kiss:


----------



## lspeer

I am so sorry you went threw all of that hun. I am glad you found someone to support you. Welcome to bnb. Please check out the forums and feel free to send me a message if you ever need to chat.


----------



## AndysGirl09

Thank you but no need for sorrys i'm doing a lot better and im a lot happier/stronger :) but thanks for taking the time to read and reply.

Im very happy self I met Andrew <3

Are you ttc/pregnant/kids?


----------



## tickledpink3

Thank you for sharing your story and good luck on where ever life leads you. Looks like you got a good head on your shoulders.


----------



## AndysGirl09

thank you hun!!


----------



## lspeer

AndysGirl09 said:


> Thank you but no need for sorrys i'm doing a lot better and im a lot happier/stronger :) but thanks for taking the time to read and reply.
> 
> Im very happy self I met Andrew <3
> 
> Are you ttc/pregnant/kids?

Im pregnant with my first and I am also 19.


----------



## Laura2919

I am really sorry you had to deal with all that. 
I had a missed miscarriage in December 2007 I werent as far as you I was only 8 weeks and found out when they booked me in to double check my dates. 

Its something you never get over just learn to live with. 

Its nice to see someone so strong and able to look to the future. 

xxx


----------



## samsugar7

Thank you for your story and welcome to BNB. Its nice to see someone so strong after what you have been through and happy. 

Sam x


----------



## faun

Thank you for sharing it can't have been easy to write all that. You have been through a lot and i'm glad that you have found someone who truly loves you. Good luck with ttc hun, i'm sure your little girl is very proud of you as she looks down on you from up above xx


----------



## KP+79

Thank you for sharing your story. 
I am glad you have found Andrew who loves you as you love him and I wish you lots and lots of luck ttc...
xx


----------



## AndysGirl09

lspeer said:


> AndysGirl09 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you but no need for sorrys i'm doing a lot better and im a lot happier/stronger :) but thanks for taking the time to read and reply.
> 
> Im very happy self I met Andrew <3
> 
> Are you ttc/pregnant/kids?
> 
> Im pregnant with my first and I am also 19.Click to expand...

Thats awesome hun congratz =)
How far long are you?


----------



## AndysGirl09

faun said:


> Thank you for sharing it can't have been easy to write all that. You have been through a lot and i'm glad that you have found someone who truly loves you. Good luck with ttc hun, i'm sure your little girl is very proud of you as she looks down on you from up above xx

& thank you it defiantly wasn't easy to write but writing seems to help a lot =)


----------



## AndysGirl09

Laura2919 said:


> I am really sorry you had to deal with all that.
> I had a missed miscarriage in December 2007 I werent as far as you I was only 8 weeks and found out when they booked me in to double check my dates.
> 
> Its something you never get over just learn to live with.
> 
> Its nice to see someone so strong and able to look to the future.
> 
> xxx

thank you hun and im sorry for your loss no matter what stage of pregnancy its still a baby and a loss. :hugs:


----------



## AP

im so glad things have worked out - welcome to the forum hunny! :hugs:


----------



## lspeer

AndysGirl09 said:


> lspeer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndysGirl09 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you but no need for sorrys i'm doing a lot better and im a lot happier/stronger :) but thanks for taking the time to read and reply.
> 
> Im very happy self I met Andrew <3
> 
> Are you ttc/pregnant/kids?
> 
> Im pregnant with my first and I am also 19.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats awesome hun congratz =)
> How far long are you?Click to expand...

thanks, Im 20 weeks.


----------



## EchoEcho

Hi...Nice to see you are happy now and with somebody who loves you :)


----------



## SehBerry

I Had A Simular Story...
I Was 6 Weeks My So Called BF Didnt Want To Know.. He Already Had Another Child.. An He Told Me If I Didnt Get Rid Of It I Was A Selfish This An Selfish That... I Refused... I Got Abusive Phone Calls.. And Text Messaes... I Was Put Under So Much Stress I Misscarried...
I Am Now Pregnant Again... Just Over 6 Weeks.. I Am 9 And Goin To Be A Single Mum.. I Cant Wait.... Im Not Letting Nothing Stress Me Out I Have The Support Of My Friends And Family.. =]


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome to BnB!! :hugs:


----------



## AndysGirl09

sb22 said:


> im so glad things have worked out - welcome to the forum hunny! :hugs:

Thank you :):hugs:


----------



## AndysGirl09

SehBerry said:


> I Had A Simular Story...
> I Was 6 Weeks My So Called BF Didnt Want To Know.. He Already Had Another Child.. An He Told Me If I Didnt Get Rid Of It I Was A Selfish This An Selfish That... I Refused... I Got Abusive Phone Calls.. And Text Messaes... I Was Put Under So Much Stress I Misscarried...
> I Am Now Pregnant Again... Just Over 6 Weeks.. I Am 9 And Goin To Be A Single Mum.. I Cant Wait.... Im Not Letting Nothing Stress Me Out I Have The Support Of My Friends And Family.. =]

I'm sorry that happened hun :) but
I'm glad that your not letting things
get in the way of your happiness
good for you!! :):hugs:


----------



## AndysGirl09

cleckner04 said:


> Welcome to BnB!! :hugs:

Thanks:hugs:


----------



## Ley

sorry you had to go through that hun :(
I have had a couple of missed miscarriages but am very lucky in that I found my soul mate when I was 17. He is my support network.

I'm glad things are working out for you now, welcome to the forum x


----------



## AndysGirl09

Ley said:


> sorry you had to go through that hun :(
> I have had a couple of missed miscarriages but am very lucky in that I found my soul mate when I was 17. He is my support network.
> 
> I'm glad things are working out for you now, welcome to the forum x

Awe im sorry about your losses :(

thats awesome to find love early when others wait a lifetime I guess we're lucky hehe. And thank you very much:flower:


----------



## xoButterfly25

https://i982.photobucket.com/albums/ae306/xoButterfly25/BabyandBump.gif​


----------



## nicholatmn

:wave: Welcome to BNB!

:hugs:


----------



## AndysGirl09

xoButterfly25 said:


> https://i982.photobucket.com/albums/ae306/xoButterfly25/BabyandBump.gif
> 
> ​

Thank You!! :hugs:


----------



## AndysGirl09

nicholatmn said:


> :wave: Welcome to BNB!
> 
> :hugs:

Thank yoou!!!


----------



## WinterKage

Welcome to BnB hun,I hope you enjoy your stay here xx


----------



## stevon111

hello and welcome :thumbup:


----------



## camocutie2006

:wave: Hello!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:wave: welcome to bnb :flower:


----------



## AndysGirl09

WinterKage said:


> Welcome to BnB hun,I hope you enjoy your stay here xx

Thankyou:) and so far im addicted lol


----------



## AndysGirl09

stevon111 said:


> hello and welcome :thumbup:

Hello& Thank you :)


----------



## AndysGirl09

camocutie2006 said:


> :wave: Hello!

Hello! How are you? :)


----------



## vpeterman720

wow I've been in your boat. It really sucks to be that girl. I'm happy that you are happier now and that you have found the person who is right for you. Welcome to BnB!


----------



## AndysGirl09

vpeterman720 said:


> wow I've been in your boat. It really sucks to be that girl. I'm happy that you are happier now and that you have found the person who is right for you. Welcome to BnB!

*awe thank you =]
srry you had to go through that as well*


----------

